# Butter Cream - Capella or Flavour West??



## Chukin'Vape (15/8/16)

I could literally wreck my brain trying to make a choice - has anyone gone through the process of deciding which Butter Cream rules them all?


----------



## Switchy (15/8/16)

Something I found very informative was DIYorDIE's youtube channel.

He often does a video on a specific flavour and reviews all the companies who make it.

For example, the video will be called: Flavourtalk: Lets talk about Strawberries/Creams/Vanilla

It gives you a good idea what to look for and what to avoid.

If you don't have the money to buy yourself all the different concentrates and experiment with them all, then i would difinitely suggest these videos.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silent Echo (15/8/16)

I have only used Capella Butter Cream and it is lovely

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsiSan (15/8/16)

Have to agree with @Silent Echo. Did not have to try any other, it goes superbly with what I have made with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

